# Favorite Pokemon Type



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im choosing to make this just because

my favorie is water.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 18, 2012)

Ghost, Bug, and Electric.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 18, 2012)

Electric, Ghost, Dragon, Psychic, ect.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 19, 2012)

I like them all. No use choosing a favorite, you'll gonna need 'em all.

"I have a dream... where little Charmanders can play in the rain without their tail fires going out... I HAVE A DREAM TODAY!"


----------



## Monoking (Jan 19, 2012)

Well... I can't really narrow it down to a certain type, but I tend to lean towards water types, as some of my most favorite Pokemon have been/are water types.
POLIWHIRL FTW
Then, there's the shocking personality and spunk most, if not all, electric Pokemon seem to have.
RAICHU FTW
Psychic types are interesting, because they could kill their trainers with a single thought, but don't. 
MEW

And then there's the so creepy, it's cute-ness of Ghost types. The allure of Dark types. The mystery of rare Dragon types. The (no pun intended) firey personality of Fire types. The loyalty of Bug types. the hard working persanverance of the lowly Ground type.

:3
I just love all the pokemon. Except for Steel types. They can go die in a ditch.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 19, 2012)

Dragon, Ice, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, and Fighting. Also anything to do with blades. (Steel, I guess?)


----------



## M&F (Jan 19, 2012)

Fighting, Rock and Steel-types are my favorites. These types just tend to have contain the most awesome Pokémon.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no particular favorite. I like Grass, Ice and Fire. And they can all be awesome even when they are slow. A plant gets away without speed, glaciers are worthy of admiration because of something completely else, and lava has its own kind of awesomeness.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Dragon types, obviously! Flying types are pretty cool too because birds are awesome, and most Grass types have a cool design. And Dark types.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oooh, how fabulous! How I love them. The powerful and mystical *Dragon* type! The enduring and defensive *Steel* type! The diverse and graceful *Water* type! The cool and odd *Bug* type! The fast and energetic *Electric* type! But most of all: The creepy, unique and awesome *Ghost* type!


----------



## Superbird (Jan 20, 2012)

Flying-type, of course. Dragons are pretty cool too.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always been infatuated with the *Dragon*, *Water*, and *Psychic* types. I guess it is because of how many of my favorite Pokemon are those types.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 20, 2012)

Let's see...

Fire because there are many strong and epic Pokemon that are some (Charizard, Ninetails, Blaziken)

Water because they are so graceful (Lapras, Goldeen)

Flying because I've always wanted to fly (Pidgeot, ..., ...)

Dragons = epic. (Dragonite, Hydreigon, Salamence)

Ghosts are so awesome (Litwick, Gengar, Yamask)

Dark types are mysterious (Murkrow, Sneasel)

Normal because they are normal and aren't modified like other types (Furret, Miltank)


Those are my favorite types.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jan 21, 2012)

I've always had a strange fascination with lightning and electricity even before Pokemon, so naturally the electric-type would be my favorite. I'm also rather fond of ice-, psychic-, and ghost-types.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 21, 2012)

Richie said:


> I just love all the pokemon. Except for Steel types. They can go die in a ditch.


[/amazing quote]

Electric and Psychic.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 21, 2012)

Why you hatin' on the awesome powas of metal? >:/


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Why you hatin' on the awesome powas of metal? >:/


Well, the Steel-type has different meanings for different Pokémon:
1) Steel is like Rock, just harder and heavier. Dinosaurs are stronger and heavier, and insects are not that (fr)agile anymore.
2) Metal is high-tech and stuff. You know, robots, cyborgs, spaceships etc. Fancy sci-fi machines.
3) Steel is great for making blades. You don't have to be heavy, sharp stuff is just plain enough! And don't worry, Skarmory's stats are the best of both worlds...

Well, I ordered it from the least awesome one to the most awesome one. Maybe she hates the slow and heavy ones.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 23, 2012)

ground

like half my favourite pokemon are ground type
the best gym leaders have ground types
the best moves are ground type
team magma have the best uniforms
best reasons


----------



## Byrus (Jan 25, 2012)

Poison is my favourite, closely followed by dark, psychic and bug. I really hope they make a poison type legendary sometime.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 28, 2012)

Bug, by far. Psychic is also preferred.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2012)

Normal, dragon, water.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 29, 2012)

My absolute favourite is Dark but I also like Fire, Ghost, Dragon and Psychic Pokémon.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

Electric. And if you're wondering, Electabuzz is mainly the reason why. Well, and my strongest pokemon I've run around with in my SoulSilver/White game is (the same) Raichu, who I've had ever since LeafGreen. She's currently level 82...I think.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ground, Flying, and Eletric types are my favorites, though I also quite like most Psychic types.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Feb 4, 2012)

Ghost, followed by Dark, Dragon, and Ice.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Feb 5, 2012)

Fire, Electric, Dark, Steel, or Dragon.


----------



## Evanlyn (Feb 14, 2012)

I probably like... fire!


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 20, 2012)

Hrm.  I have types I prefer to use, such as Fire, Grass, but not a lot of Pokemon from those groups appeal to me.  Ninetales never struck my fancy, I just don't like Arcanine or Entei or Flareon, Magcargo is stupid slow (but cool-looking), Camerupt isn't my favorite thing, I don't like the Litwick line...Grass meanwhile has the Oddish line, which I just hate, probably because of ALL the Oddish in RSE, Victreebel which is pretty useless in its own way, Meganium, Jumpluff, Shiftry...so like, I love to have a Breloom or a Torterra around but it's not my favorite type aesthetically.  Same with Fire; Houndoom and Darmanitan are cool and all, but things like Simisear kill it for me.

So I think overall my favorite type is Rock.  They've got a pretty good amount of resistances and they usually have a lot of potential for movesets.  Aggron in particular comes to mind, I think the only type of attack it can't learn is Psychic.  Possibly something else.  Golem is awesome, if impractical, Onix looks awesome, most fossils (I'm looking at you Rampardos) look great, and usually play pretty nicely too.  Sudowoodo, Tyranitar, Armaldo, it's a great type.


----------



## ParadoxLT (Feb 22, 2012)

Dark, Ice and Dragon in my opinion.
One of the many reasons why are Umbreon, Zoroark, Glaceon and Latias.

Oh yeah! Ghost also.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon, Ice, and Grass


----------

